# Jermaine O'Neal wants to retire a Pacer



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Courtesy of the Indianapolis Star.



> “I would be honored if the organization would allow me to (retire with them), the city allowed me to do that,” O’Neal said. “I can go anywhere in the world and people recognize me from my Pacers days. My heart and soul is here, and if I can get an opportunity to retire as a Pacer that would be fantastic.”


What do you think? Would you guys welcome him back with open arms? If so, just don't start the process on one knee...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I've heard him say this a few times and I wouldn't mind him on the team. He would be just ahead of Plumlee in the lineup


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If he wants to come next year, I'd absolutely take him. He's having a pretty good season in Phoenix considering how bad he looked in Boston. He'd be better than Hansbrough, Pendergraph, and Plumlee, so I don't see why he wouldn't. He didn't exactly leave Indiana on bad terms.


----------



## historysir (Jan 28, 2013)

With this whole situation in Phoenix maybe he comes to Indiana sooner than later


----------

